# Bachmann Shays



## Steve Monson (Dec 27, 2007)

Would someone be so kind as to list the various versions and road names of Shays that Bachmann has produced in large scale. It would help me when seeing them on eBay. Thank you very much. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

You would get a better responce from the Bachmann site. 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/board,6.0.html 
Just ask there the same question. 
Sean


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve, Do a search for Shay. I believe have seen posts in the past that have listed all the various versions.


----------



## Steve Monson (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you. That will [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

